# Listed splice?



## ICE (Jun 4, 2013)

Can someone tell me if this crimp is being used correctly.  Any listing info would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmmmmm, Solid and Stranded on the same crimp sleeve......................

Me have to check with the manufacturer

Burndy?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, Solid and Stranded on the same crimp sleeve......................


Never seen one that was listed for that in that size. Also poor practice not to place the indenting part of the tool directly opposite of the seam.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 4, 2013)

Upon further review, what possessed the installer to crimp on the solid instead of taking the stranded right to the bond bushing?


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, Solid and Stranded on the same crimp sleeve......................Me have to check with the manufacturer
> 
> Burndy?


That was my first thought too.  I don't know who made it.


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Upon further review, what possessed the installer to crimp on the solid instead of taking the stranded right to the bond bushing?


That's a good question Chris and I am almost embarrassed to admit that I hadn't noticed that.  It's a solar contractor so the person that meets me for inspection seldom knows anything about the work.

Do you know what companies make the crimps and tools?


----------



## north star (Jun 5, 2013)

*: - :*

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that that

crimpable,  barrel butt splice is too small for the size

of conductors being joined together, or conversely,

...the conductors are too large for that size barrel.

*REASON:* All conductors being joined together

should be fully within the barrel being used, when

crimped, or at an acceptable margin.



*http://www.molex.com/pdm_docs/ats/TM-638000029.pdf*

See Page 20  of  24.

*: - :*


----------



## ICE (Jun 5, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *: - :*I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that that
> 
> crimpable,  barrel butt splice is too small for the size
> 
> ...


That's a step in the right direction and your observations are correct, thanks.  Now if I can find the actual product.  I asked the contractor to produce a listing but I would like to be prepared.


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 5, 2013)

Greetings,

On another note, what kind of camera was used for those pics? They are really good closeups.

BSSTG


----------



## ICE (Jun 5, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings,On another note, what kind of camera was used for those pics? They are really good closeups.
> 
> BSSTG


Nikon Coolpix S9500....I just got it last weekend.


----------



## pwood (Jun 6, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Nikon Coolpix S9500....I just got it last weekend.


  cuando mucho dinero?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's see if this works.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> cuando mucho dinero?


$327.00

I was having a difficult time finding a merchant that would accept a $200 rebate card that I got from AT&T.  I thought I was going to have to buy a a new truck until Best Buy let me use it for a camera.


----------

